# Whiting on poppers (retrieve style)



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Found this vid on youtube... catching a nice sand whiting on a popper.










So far my efforts with small poppers in the salt has yielded mainly bream with the odd trevally, tailor and undersized (flatty and whiting). I'll like to improve my catch rate of big whiting on poppers and wIth summer fast approaching it must be time to give it a go.

The question is ... does his retrieve seem fast to you guys or is this how fast you have to go to get whiting?

Interested in your thoughts...


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Agree with fishnut's comment. In my opinion though I think he was a little lucky to get a hook-up at that fast retrieve pace.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Im no expert, but I've found that a constant retrieve often gets whiting while a stop-start retrieve will get bream.

Whiting are picky and if the lure stops they'll get a good look at it, decide its not 'quite right' and veer away. Keeping it moving makes them have to act quick and they'll often let hunger overcome their better judgement and snaffle a fast moving popper.

Bream however tend to strike on the pause, and will wait till the lure stops before they grab it.

Bring on the warmer water!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQuXcPQAAB7fgAAQYIcAAIQiEIA/6f+gMACtWII0p+o9TI9U0ek9TyNTahjTEYRpgAABKmJpT1NqeUbU9QyNBo5HBam8+gfakjtXFYFnpS58T1ScWR0dTOMXBCGgYmFT5lKIYHWGiYogYZlEEupbJ9zhRD3nDxz2m0+TwIZK8hHyHGd8Kt0yBmDIIlQVkY7+mVS2Srd7F3J3kWqMNUirItP0pv0bNA7xhC4hfejWoWaKBNBNi7kinChIBcu4egA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

As others have said, you've gotta really crank that popper to get the whiting interested. If they are short taking or slashing at the popper without hooking up, speed the retrieve up even more. The more bloop, splash, and popper speed, the more action you'll get. Slowing or stopping the retrieve when you get a few hits is a sure fire way to *not* hook up on whiting ;-)


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Red,

Yeah.. happy for you to stick it on the wiki although I'm not connected in any way to the vid aside from stumbling across it on youtube.

Seems like the consencus then is to crank up the speed for whiting.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have never done any popping what sort of area do you look for


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ok 
after reading this thread im going to hit narrabeen lake tommorow though im not sure the whiting are on yet but the flaties and bream are around .

yohoo :lol:

craig


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Saw this subject on a recent fishing show on TV (IFish I think?). The main comment was ... a very, very slow but constant retrieve was the best approach. The pro fisho presenting the segment was using the small Bushy poppers in clear to great effect.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

